# abscunding felony probation



## Devin Mammon (Jul 17, 2015)

I was arrested in michigan on four charges three larceny of a building charges and one concealing stoling property charge all felonys. One of the larceny of a building charges was in another county in michigan. I took a six month plea deal with the first county and 2 years probation and the other county ran it concurrent but gave Me three years propation. And my concealing stolen property charge was dropped. I have never been in trouble before except for a fight and stealing something small at a gas station misdemeanors. I had to leave the state that I am on probation for because my family left state and I was afraid to be homeless.... My status still says I'm on probation through "Otis" but I know I'm consedered absconded because I haven't reported in three month or paid any fines I had to pay about $2800 in fines for victims and costs... I'm just wondering if anyone knows if michigan will extradite me back if I live in Texas. And if they do it being my first time or whatever what will I most likely be looking at serving? I'm not wanting to be homeless but I'm just trying to figure out how much time I'd be doing when I do get caught because I know its a matter of time. I have kids to support I had to go to support my family... The counties we're in newaygo county and in mecosta county


----------



## Sip (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah, they'll extradite you. The fact that it is so far away makes it a bit less likely, but for felonys they usually extradite. Stay under the radar. Also, welcome to the site.


----------



## Devin Mammon (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks. I have heard of people withmurder charges and kidnapping charges not being extradited even !0 miles away... Mine was so stupid and minor even though its a felony why would they bother with it. And if I talk to my lawyer can my lawyer that is court appointed report me?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 17, 2015)

Sip said:


> Yeah, they'll extradite you. The fact that it is so far away makes it a bit less likely, but for felonys they usually extradite. Stay under the radar. Also, welcome to the site.



This information may be accurate, but I'd avoid posting it unless you have experience/knowledge of Michigan felony extradition procedures. 

If you are making an "educated guess" kindly say so...it goes a long way to cover yourself if you are incorrect.

@Devin Mammon surely is looking for something which fits his specific situation.


----------



## Durp (Jul 17, 2015)

Call a lawyer and pay your fines. They probably want more money. Idk tho I'm no attorney


----------



## Dmac (Jul 18, 2015)

even if Michigan decides not to extradite you, you will sit in jail longer because of it. And you could find yourself in jail anytime a cop runs your ID. Call your probation officer and tell him whats up sometimes they will transfer your probation. You'd just report to a probation officer in your area. But you are already absconded, so who knows, it will probably be more difficult now than if you had been up front with your PO. If you want to resolve this, start with calling and talking to your probation officer.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 18, 2015)

they would have transferred your probation to another state. it would have been easier if you explained the situation to your PO and got the proper paperwork filed but you might still beable to avoid arrest.

i'd tell you to contact your PO now but idk if it's a good idea after 3 months of not reporting. do yourself a favor and contact a lawyer to help you. he can give you all your options and then go from there. if you can get the probation transferred then you won't have this crap hanging over your head for eternity.


----------

